# Nail Art Dictionary



## OiiO (Oct 19, 2013)

One of my fellow Facebook group members created this nail polish &amp; nail art dictionary, because people ask her about some terms in the comments all the time. 

I thought I would share it with everyone here, because she did such a great job compiling and explaining everything. She's still in the process of editing her list (hence the typos and mistakes here and there), but I think for the most part it's complete.

Here's the link: *http://goodlacknail.com/nail-polish-dictionary/*

Enjoy!


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my fellow Facebook group members created this nail polish &amp; nail art dictionary, because people ask her about some terms in the comments all the time. 

I thought I would share it with everyone here, because she did such a great job compiling and explaining everything. She's still in the process of editing her list (hence the typos and mistakes here and there), but I think for the most part it's complete.

Here's the link: *http://goodlacknail.com/nail-polish-dictionary/*

Enjoy!
Awesomely helpful, esp. for 




s like me! Thanks, Anastasia!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

i like the def for a stamper..."sex toy gone wrong" LMAO!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh that's very helpful [@]OiiO[/@]!! Now can someone explain what a crelly is? Urban Dictionary says its a crotch belly, but I know that's not the crelly I have heard about on here LOL


----------



## OiiO (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh that's very helpful @OiiO!! Now can someone explain what a crelly is? Urban Dictionary says its a crotch belly, but I know that's not the crelly I have heard about on here LOL
Crelly is a creme jelly   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Kind of like a jelly sandwich is sheer nail polish + glitter, crelly is a creme nail polish + glitter. Crellies create opaque effect, while jelly sandwiches are sheer.

Jelly Sandwich example:





Crelly example:





Both pictures are from *Grape Fizz* blog.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

> > Oh that's very helpful [@]@OiiO[/@]!! Now can someone explain what a crelly is? Urban Dictionary says its a crotch belly, but I know that's not the crelly I have heard about on here LOL
> 
> 
> Crelly is a creme jellyÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Kind of like a jelly sandwich is sheer nail polish + glitter, crelly is a creme nail polish + glitter. Crellies create opaque effect, while jelly sandwiches are sheer. Jelly Sandwich example:
> ...


 Thank you!! It finally makes sense now. I'm sure I use the wrong terms on here all the time lol! My brain just thinks glitter, or no glitter haha


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!! It finally makes sense now. I'm sure I use the wrong terms on here all the time lol! My brain just thinks glitter, or no glitter haha
Yes, it does finally make sense and I'm sure I've used the wrong terms, too, @Lolo22!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my fellow Facebook group members created this nail polish &amp; nail art dictionary, because people ask her about some terms in the comments all the time. 

I thought I would share it with everyone here, because she did such a great job compiling and explaining everything. She's still in the process of editing her list (hence the typos and mistakes here and there), but I think for the most part it's complete.

Here's the link: *http://goodlacknail.com/nail-polish-dictionary/*

Enjoy!
Thanks for posting this @OiiO. I notice right off the bat one more thing for her to edit: 5-free. That term is conventionally used to refer to the additional exclusion of camphor from the nail polish formula. It does not refer in any way to animal testing. If a formula is not tested on animals, that will generally be presented in marketing information and occasionally at the end of an ingredients list, or with a Leaping Bunny label or other certification logo. But it is important to note that just because a formula is 5-free, that is no guarantee that it is not tested on animals or that it does not use animal products. You could have a 5-free formula containing carmine, or being produced and tested in China, for example.

x She has it listed as 5-free: A polish produced without Dibutyl Phthalate (DBP), Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde Resin, Tolulene or Animal testing.

That should be corrected to 5-free: A polish produced without dibutyl phthalate (DBP), formaldehyde, formaldehyde resin, toluene or *camphor*. May or may not be tested on animals or contain animal products.

I would certainly agree that when a company goes to the trouble of producing and marketing a 5-free product, odds are that it is also not tested on animals, but the 5-free title does not in itself refer to that characteristic. It is an understandable assumption that 5-free would include that distinction, but regrettably, it's just different from 4-free due to the exclusion of camphor. This is an important distinction, especially for those for whom animal testing or ingredients would be a clear reason to avoid a product.

I emailed her the info too. This is in no way a criticism of an otherwise fantastic and informative blog.


----------

